# So Many Salties



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

So many salties these days...


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

You've come to the dark side? Is that a cycling tank? Your entering dangerous territory. Turn back before you cross the point of no return. Heh. Welcome aboard.


----------



## Syed (Oct 20, 2010)

How big is the tank?


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Muahahahahahahha welcome to the salty side you wont regret it


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

bigfishy said:


> So many salties these days...


the question is for how long . I think you already started 3 or 4 tanks during my time on the forum 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Syed said:


> How big is the tank?


27G



sig said:


> the question is for how long . I think you already started 3 or 4 tanks during my time on the forum


until I screw it up

already found some mini anemone in the live rocks, but I am not sure of what they are, and they don't look like aiptasia

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I still have to setup my sump, protein skimmer, and adding sand >.<''


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

u finally went for it!  congrats! come join the dark side mwuahahahh!


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

bigfishy said:


> until I screw it up
> 
> already found some mini anemone in the live rocks, but I am not sure of what they are, and they don't look like aiptasia
> 
> ...


Ah, you worry too much.  Just be patient, it's probably something cool, like 90% of all hitchhikers that I've ever seen. 

And welcome......again!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

bigfishy said:


> 27G
> 
> until I screw it up
> 
> ...


Good luck Alex. Do not try to complicate things. Just do it.
I will highly recommend to use this product (goreef has it) top prevent unwanted stuff getting in your tank. I even dip new LR to kill all parasites (it does not work for apthasia)

http://www.coralrx.com/

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

It's complete for now, the tank is up and running  (added 1" thick sand, hooked up protein skimmer)

Dropped about $300ish on this project





sig said:


> Good luck Alex. Do not try to complicate things. Just do it.
> I will highly recommend to use this product (goreef has it) top prevent unwanted stuff getting in your tank. I even dip new LR to kill all parasites (it does not work for apthasia)
> 
> http://www.coralrx.com/


thanks! ^^


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

Is that one of those coralife led strips? Its that bright?


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

cablemike said:


> Is that one of those coralife led strips? Its that bright?


Even better!

It's 24" AquaticLife LED 50/50


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Looks great! You didn't even need me to make a stand for you!  nice sump too, it looks familiar 

Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

a little update

I started it out on Monday, May 28, 2012

Tuesday, added sand, May 29, 2012

Wednesday, hooked up protein skimmer and sump, but got a leak and almost flooded the whole hallway, May 30, 2012

Thursday, I was wondering why cyano bacteria are growing super fast in the tank (purple live rocks changing to dull red), May 31, 2012

Friday morning, I discovered my hydrometer was a dud, and the water was nearly as salty as the dead sea, June 1, 2012

Friday afternoon (took half of a day off work), came home and changed 20G of pure RO water to drop the salinity to 1.0255

Friday evening, walk past a fish store and got lured into the coral frags 

Saturday morning, June 2, 2012, yellow foam started to appear in the skimmer

Sunday, June 3, 2012, tiny feather fins, zoa starting to appear on the live rocks!


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Are they feather dusters, or hydroids? You don't want the second.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

J_T said:


> Are they feather dusters, or hydroids? You don't want the second.
> 
> Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


It's coming out from a tube! 

Another *ROUGH* day & update ~ Monday, June 4, 2012

went to NAFB and got a filter sock , I thought I got a great deal, but the nightmare is just unfolding 

- added filter sock to the sump
- protein skimmer gone berserk!!! & start collecting water in the holding cup 
- fixed the protein skimmer by adjusting the angle slightly (few hours gone) 
- salinity is gone craz too, yesterday tested out 1.0255, and today is 1.027
- did a water change and it still stay at 1.0265


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Saltwater is completely different than freshwater. Doing water changes to fix your salinity will totally piss off your tank if you do it in large quantities.

If you don't have an auto top off in your tank then I would think this is the reason why you're having high salinity. 

Consistency is the key


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

kk 

new update ~ Friday, June 8, 2012

added a 24" coralife T5NO 10,000k as supplement light
added glass lid holder "Kotobuki"
added a glass piece to prevent the metal hanger from getting rust
changed my Koralia 1050 gph to an Aqueon 500gph fan


----------



## Syed (Oct 20, 2010)

^

I've had this fixture before. Quite bright. Sadly it stopped working after a year or so. Was a pretty old one too.

Also careful with the salinity. I'd aim for 1.024 so that if there is evaporation you'll notice by the time it reaches 1.026. That's what works for me anyways.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Just get a ATO, Save yourself alot of problems.
AS for the filter sock, Did you rince it in RO/DI water before installing it?


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Chromey said:


> Just get a ATO, Save yourself alot of problems.
> AS for the filter sock, Did you rince it in RO/DI water before installing it?


I don't have room for an ATO >.<

I didn't rinse the sock either, but the protein skimmer problem is fixed now


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

They don't take up that much space! Snap a picture of your tank, and area around it. I bet we can find you room for one!

They dont need to hold 100's of gallons. Just enough to get you through a couple days.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

What JT said, it really only needs to be 1-2 gallons to make sure that the level in the return baffle is always the same so your salinity is consistant. 

I know a few people had said they had made one out of a air pump and a 2 liter bottle and refilled it daily. Even this idea is better than just having your salinity fluctuate.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

*A little update*

tank is fine, fish is doing alright, the zoa and chalice are still growing 



















a little outbreak of the algae and the d thing










a little downgrade from AI SOI to T5HO Quad










space is always an issue, modded the overflow into a tiny refugium with cheato in it










upgraded the euroreef 80 to SWC Xtreme Cone 120 










going to downgrade my T5HO into DIY 12 W LED, it's very similar to Cree lighting



















*MOE MOE MOLD!!!! *

the stand is getting a lot of mold!!! due to the fact that it's not ventilated well enough, going to *OVERHAUL* the whole system soon!!!


----------



## ihavecrabs (Jul 17, 2012)

Tank looks great. I think the cheato will work well for you. Too bad about the mold. I would suggest cutting out the back and having maybe a ventilation window out the sides.


----------

